# Qu'il ne soit



## Voce

Salve a tutti!

Ho difficoltà a rendere bene l'espressione "qu'il ne soit" nel seguente contesto:

"Beaucoupd’ecclésiastiques ont eu le sentiment qu’elles rendaient leChrist présent dans la vie du monde, que Dieu était ainsi lié àdes réalités concrètes et qu’on empêchait *qu’il ne soit* ou nedevienne une abstraction".

Si tratta di un testo sull'evoluzione del rapporto tra Vangelo e cultura. Nel paragrafo in questione si fa riferimento all'atteggiamento "imperialista" della chiesa durante il Medioevo, volto a permeare di cristianesimo ogni aspetto della società, atteggiamento che ha favorito poi pratiche come la benedizione delle navi, delle macchine e degli edifici o la richiesta a Dio di occuparsi della semina e della mietitura e così via.

Io ho tradotto come segue:

"Molti ecclesiastici hanno avuto la sensazione che esse rendessero Cristo presente nella vita del mondo, che Dio veniva così legato a realtà concrete e che siimpediva* che non lo fosse* o che diventasse una astrazione".

Non sono convinto della resa e attendo aiuti! Grazie!


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Voce,
Non so dove sia esattamente il tuo problema, allora ti faccio notare che quel "ne" è espletivo, dunque lo puoi lasciar perdere => si impediva che lo fosse o che diventasse ecc.
Sennò, precisa la tua domanda.
Tanti saluti, sempre felini, ovviamente .
Matou


----------



## Voce

Grazie mille, Matou!
Il mio problema era proprio quello.
Saluti felini anche a te!
Voce


----------



## Necsus

Lor signori mi vogliano scusare, se ho ben capito, "ne soit ou ne devienne" reggono entrambi "une abstraction", giusto? Quindi direi che il 'lo' è di troppo: "si impediva che fosse o diventasse un'astrazione".


----------



## Voce

Grazie anche a te, Necsus!
Hai ragione e avevo infatti già eliminato il "lo", seguendo un suggerimento ricevuto in PM da un utente che ringrazio anche qui.


----------



## matoupaschat

Necsus said:


> Lor signori mi vogliano scusare, se ho ben capito, "ne soit ou ne devienne" reggono entrambi "une abstraction", giusto? Quindi direi che il 'lo' è di troppo: "si impediva che fosse o diventasse un'astrazione".


Salve mio Signor Necsus,
Mea culpa (bis), mea maxima culpa! Avevo letto male il francese, un colmo!


----------

